# How many breeds can you name?



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

The rules are= you can choose as many types of animal (sheep, cattle, horses, swine, goats, dogs, cats only) but you can only post one breed of each every post. No double posts although you are allowed to post multiple times.
Example=
User 1 Goat= Toggenburg
Dog= Great Dane

User 2 Cow= Belted Galloway
Cat= Siamese
Sheep= Jacob

User 1 Cow= Holstein
Dog= Pitbull


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Goat= Oberhasli
Sheep= Jacob
Cow= Belted Galloway
Cat= Scottish Fold
Dog= Chihuahua
Horse= Frisian


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

MoKa-Farms said:


> Goat= Oberhasli
> Sheep= Jacob
> Cow= Belted Galloway
> Cat= Scottish Fold
> ...


Goat nigerian dwarf 
Sheep black belly
Cow Holstein 
Cat tabby 
Dog Great Pyrenees 
Horse Shetland pony 
(Hope I can add more animals?) 
Fish wahoo 
Snake green tree boa 
Lizard bearded dragon 
Duck Pekin 
Chicken Rhode Island reds 
Amphibian salamander 
Monkey spider
Mammal human 
Marine mammal bottle nose dolphin.

Total of (15)


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Goat Angora
Horse Paint
Sheep dorset
Chicken leghorn
dog **** hound
cat Siamese
cow angus
hog hampshire
fish large mouth bass
insect lightning bug
arachnid wolf spider
Big cat lion
snake cotton mouth
Shark great white
whale blue
tortoise galopagos
shell fish clam
wolf grey wolf
bird mocking
18


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't count lol I meant 19...


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

lol cool
Goat= San Clemente
Horse= Spanish
Chicken= Anacona
Duck= Cayuga
Arachnid= Tarantula
Insect= Praying Mantis
Snake= Ball Python


----------

